# Spring Break Jam USACI 2013



## Maldonadosqs (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Someone will attend the Event Spring Break Jam USACI 2013 in South Padre Island in( March 2, 2013 at 9:00 AM - Sunday, March 3, 2013 at 6:00 PM . I will be with my teammates Jesus Ramirez and Alejandro Yañez 

2013 Spring Break Jam - Eventbrite 



Jesus Ramirez Team DLS Bettle Yellow

Juan Maldonado Team DLS Mustang Red Colorado

Alejandro Yañez Team DLS Chevy Colorado Red

Grettings

Juan Maldonado 
Team DLS
Team D-Tronics SQ
Mustang GT 06 red Colorado
USACI-2008 World Champion Intremedio Consumer
USACI-2008 World Finals,Best of Show Finalist
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod SQ
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod Q
IASCA-2012 World Champion East Coast Ameteur Class
IASCA-2012 World Champion North American Amateur Class
IASCA-2012 6 Place Triple Crown

http://www.dls.se/econtent/475/usaci_2011_world_finals_2011.html





2013 Spring Break Jam - Eventbrite


----------

